# Getting Out of The Business! Who Wants It?



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

So, I changed career paths. I am now a licensed massage therapist and no longer have the time or energy to make soaps. My sister took it over but with her second child on the way and also taking care of my son part time, she also doesn't have the time or the energy.

I love making soaps and will always keep enough supplies to keep my family nice and sudsed up but need to get rid of the bulk of it.

I have "The Tank" and some wonderful Woodfields molds. I also have many oils, essential oils, odds and ends, random molds, too much lye, random candle making supplies and such. 

I would love if someone local was interested in coming and picking out what they want. 

Even better, I would love to work with someone who wants to start out in the business. I made soaps for over 5 years, ran a semi-sucessful business (full time mom, part time soaper). I could work with someone and pass them my business if you wished.

I don't think I could sell the brand because that is my sisters work but I could hand over everything else and throw in some training as well if they wished.

Anyhow, if anyone is interested let me know. I can get pictures and such as well. I am just testing the waters for now.

Thanks!
Rebecca

P.S. I'm in Bellingham WA. If you needed a really good excuse to visit Brambleberries, now you have it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been considering starting up making soaps and lotion. How much are you asking for the supplies? I'd love to have some help, I have never made soap. I've worked as a farrier in the past (and still do some) but my back is not good and so I need another source of income. I live in Arkansas though.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My inbox here is *hopelessly* full so email me if you want to send a pm.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Also can a person make decent money at it? I'm kind of doubting I can make what I do as a farrier though. Or if I can I've been in the wrong business lol!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I would love to help you out,because i love to make soap,but I live in Michigan.  :down


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, you almost have to be local or able to travel here to take everything. I literally have 50lbs of lye and hundreds of pounds of oils and such. Not something that I could easily ship. If we were closer, I could deliver.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

You want to sell everything i take it.  How much are you wanting for everything? I am mainly interested in the molds,oils and essential oils.50 lbs of lye is alot!! i have like 6lbs on hand  Also how big is your tank? I am just curious,it would probably be hard for us to travel to Washington,but you never know what might come up  I hope i am not wasting your time.  Thanks!! :soap


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Anything Left?*

Was wondering if you had anything left to sell?

Vicki in NC


----------

